# What fruit do you prefer?



## Trio4meo (Aug 29, 2013)

I'm just curious to seeing which fruit do most people want in their town, what fruit did you want when you first got animal crossing new leaf or any of the previous games? Mine would have to be cherries because that was the fruit they had in the movie but I never got it, ah well.... (-_- n_n


----------



## Bones (Aug 29, 2013)

Peaches are nice. But overall, I'm usually happy with anything that isn't pears.


----------



## beffa (Aug 29, 2013)

i wanted apples, but i got peaches at FIRST. it was a day later and i started again because i didn't like my eyes and i got cherries. i hate them ;_; i want apples


----------



## Piptocrossing (Aug 29, 2013)

I like peaches in general but I don't like the perfect version of them ~ same story as the orange perfect fruit. 
In all the past animal crossing games my town has had cherries so it was sentimental for me to have them :3, plus the perfect version of them to me is super cute! 

But the BEST perfect fruit is apples by a land slide! There so awesome!


----------



## Zeiro (Aug 29, 2013)

I like all of the fruit. I have pears in my town. c:


----------



## Kayalai (Aug 29, 2013)

I wanted cherries, Because I thought it looked cool....I'm weird I know. But Instead I got oranges. But its not biggie late game, cause you'll eventually have all kinds of fruits.


----------



## miniblin (Aug 30, 2013)

In general peaches are my favourite; they're the fruit I have for my GC file. When it comes to New Leaf though I really love perfect apples... unfortunately I got pears which are my least favourite. I didn't think it was worth resetting for though.


----------



## poliwag0 (Aug 30, 2013)

I like pears.


----------



## mooferz (Aug 30, 2013)

Pears cause they're my favorite color and I like them as well. Hate perfect pears though.


----------



## Officer Berri (Aug 30, 2013)

Since I had nothing but pears for months in Population Growing since I was terrible at planting trees, I kind of hate pares and want anything but pares. But my favorite fruits and Cherries and Peaches!


----------



## matt (Aug 30, 2013)

I like a good old 'lemon' to brighten my town up


----------



## GreenLeaf (Sep 1, 2013)

my favorites are persimmons and peaches

my city has pears the fruit that I hate most


----------



## Wondrous (Sep 1, 2013)

I like peaches the most. They're just so beautiful and small-village-like. They're pink, which is my favorite color, and the perfect version is gold, which is really elegant and pretty. ^^ I've also heard someone say that they look like little butt-trees. ..Yeah, they kinda do. That makes me like them more, though. Cause that's hilarious. XD


----------



## Mr. Tiaa (Sep 1, 2013)

Peaches are my favorite !! But I got oranges... haha


----------



## Brookridge (Sep 1, 2013)

I got apples but I really would have liked to get peaches or cherries instead.


----------



## GriffinMaverick (Sep 1, 2013)

I had Peaches in my first town and Oranges in my current one, but I was hoping for pears. Perfect Oranges kinda look a little like orange Pears though, so its close enough.


----------



## oath2order (Sep 1, 2013)

Cherries! I love 'em.


----------



## th8827 (Sep 1, 2013)

I wanted Oranges, but I got Peaches... I hate Peaches IRL.


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 1, 2013)

I want apples
But I have pears


----------



## Zerard (Sep 1, 2013)

I would have liked apples as my local fruit, but I suppose anything is fine as long as they're not durians or mangoes.


----------



## Sheepish (Sep 1, 2013)

I can't say that I have much of a preference.
Maybe cherries, because of how the perfect cherries look in NL, but I'd be happy to have any of them otherwise.


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange (Sep 2, 2013)

Maybe cherries, but I have no problem with having apples as my native fruit. Perfect apples are so shiny *is a raccoon*


----------



## LazyPanda (Sep 2, 2013)

I prefer apples.


----------



## Orange (Sep 2, 2013)

I got apples in my GC town, then oranges on DS and Wii and now in New Leaf I have apples again.

I probably don't need to explain what my favourite fruit is.


----------



## irisubunny (Sep 2, 2013)

i like the peaches. i don't even care if they look like buttz.
i kind of like the perfect version of them more, it's pretty especially in the fall.


----------



## AshleyMathy (Sep 2, 2013)

I prefer eating strawberry because it's good in taste and also better for health. It contains nutritions which are really good for the physical health.


----------



## AddyShmaddy (Nov 27, 2013)

I liked the peaches at first because they're super pretty!, and in every single one of my Animal crossing games, I get apples omfg
but I'm thankful i got apples this time because the perfect apples look like candied apples, and I love those!


----------



## mapleshine (Nov 28, 2013)

I wanted apples but got oranges.


----------



## Zeiro (Nov 28, 2013)

strawberries


----------



## MCalhen (Nov 28, 2013)

I could never get pears to grow in CF, so I was happy to have them as my fruit in NL! (But I dislike eating them IRL.) And being fond of gold, they're lovely!

When I get another copy of ACNL, I plan to either aim for peaches or cherries, because I love the idea of a town covered in pink blossoms come springtime, but...I really love how perfect peaches look! (I love perfect apples, too, but my brother gives me ones from his town even though I can't grow them - but I do set them in my houses haha.)

I'm also fond of lemons. (When I see lemons and cherries in my inventory, I always want a cherry lemonade...)


----------



## Klinkguin (Nov 28, 2013)

I love apples and was very happy to get them as my native fruit in New Leaf!


----------



## azukitan (Nov 28, 2013)

My favorite fruit is probably peach, but I'm rather happy with my cherries c:


----------



## Flop (Nov 28, 2013)

My starting fruit is the lovely cherry c:   But I prefer my apples  ^-^


----------



## Sheba (Nov 28, 2013)

I like cherries the most, followed by peaches. Apples are okay and oranges and pears are nothing I would ever want. I lucked out and got peaches as my native fruit and three cherries from Isabelle.  In WW, I had cherries as native fruit, so there's the sentimental value as well.


----------



## jolokia (Nov 28, 2013)

I grow durians in _my_ town. You've probably never heard of them. *Hipster*

Cherry's my fave of the basic fruits, which is nice because I've got cherries as my native fruit.


----------



## Isabella (Nov 28, 2013)

I wanted peaches but instead got apples.


----------



## Farobi (Dec 1, 2013)

apples


----------



## Halony (Dec 1, 2013)

The first town I ever got had peaches and from then on, I disliked peaches. I don't know why.
But when I started playing New Leaf, I didn't care that much anymore. And I got peaches immediately... But I actually don't mind, because the Perfect Peach looks awesome!
Apples are my favourite, though.


----------



## Byngo (Dec 1, 2013)

Peaches or Apples. c:


----------



## Maxiix (Dec 1, 2013)

I prefer Apples, (which I did get, yay!).
The perfect apples just look so cool! The chrome look of them is just an eye pleaser. It's awesome!


----------



## chainosaur (Dec 2, 2013)

I've always had apples as my fruit in every game.

But I like peaches and cherries best.


----------



## Anya (Dec 20, 2013)

I love peaches, so I'm glad I have them. ^w^ Except I kind of want oranges...


----------



## XTheLancerX (Dec 24, 2013)

When I first played on the gamecube all I wanted were apples coconuts and cherries  I had peaches first, then pears, then oranges... Eventually got them all lol.


----------



## Nim (Dec 26, 2013)

I think my two favourites are pears and apples but I don't like oranges. I have something against the autumn in AC, so I just planted loads of pear trees to make everything look greener. I also think perfect cherries look really pretty.


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Dec 26, 2013)

Pears <3

Cherries : D

Oranges : )

Peaches : )

Apples *shakes fist at creators of Animal Crossing*


----------



## Bear_Crossing (Dec 26, 2013)

I prefer oranges over them all.
I love the look of perfect oranges.


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Dec 26, 2013)

Perfect oranges look like overgrown squash. Sorry xD


----------



## Bear_Crossing (Dec 26, 2013)

PlasticPinkPiggy said:


> Perfect oranges look like overgrown squash. Sorry xD




I like them because they look cool. Not sure why.


----------



## memmy (Dec 26, 2013)

apples and cherries


----------



## Wynter (Dec 26, 2013)

Apples by a mile. They are the only kind of fruit I really enjoy eating at any time of the day. Also their shape and color are extremely stylish.


----------



## Julum (Dec 26, 2013)

Cherries are my favorite. I don't like peaches because I think they look like butts. I think the new durians and lemons look kinda weird.


----------



## Gizmodo (Dec 26, 2013)

Apples are my favourite (i have them)
Also love Cherries
HATE pears


----------



## Bear_Crossing (Dec 27, 2013)

Gizmodo said:


> Apples are my favourite (i have them)
> Also love Cherries
> HATE pears



I like apples, too. The perfect apples are so pretty. 
But I do like oranges more.


----------



## Snowtyke (Dec 27, 2013)

Cherries and apples in-game, but in real life I only really like apples.


----------



## Lion-Lhasa (Dec 30, 2013)

Peaches! They're so pretty.
I also like apples and oranges.
Pears are alright I guess.
Hate cherries.


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Dec 31, 2013)

PlasticPinkPiggy said:


> Pears <3
> 
> Cherries : D
> 
> ...



XD


----------



## BellGreen (Dec 31, 2013)

What i would do is get a golden axe and cut down all the trees *without removing the stump.* Then, I would get one foreign fruit I want and replace one tree stump with a sapling. When it grows to be a fruit tree, I replace three other tree stumps with saplings and so on and so on. Someone should try that!


----------



## itzafennecfox (Jan 2, 2014)

1. Apples
2. Cherries.
3. Peaches
4. Oranges
5. Pears


----------



## Hype (Jan 4, 2014)

I kinda want peaches but I have pears which are fine as well.


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 4, 2014)

Oranges!!
Cherries!
Peaches.
Apples...
Pears?


----------



## dizzy bone (Jan 4, 2014)

I love the durians... because I love durians. :-9 
I like the peaches too because they look like butts.


----------



## Cachmin (Jan 5, 2014)

Apples apples and apples! Haha always been my favs. Peaches looks cute tho but never had them. Right now i'm stuck with oranges.  Hehe


----------



## Squeaky (Jan 5, 2014)

Plain peaches & perfect cherries.  Cherries are my town fruit, but I'm thinking of swapping a lot of them out for peach trees to keep with my town's pink theme.  I don't harvest trees for fruit any more anyways


----------



## unravel (Jan 5, 2014)

Durian


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jan 5, 2014)

Cherries or oranges.


----------



## meo (Jan 6, 2014)

Apples and then pears. :3
In my main town I have peaches. But anything is better than oranges I suppose.


----------



## Bear_Crossing (Jan 7, 2014)

Apples and oranges.
I hate pears and cherries.
I don't mind peaches.


----------



## Atalie (Jan 8, 2014)

I love peaches! The perfect fruit trees look like they're bearing glorious golden butt-fruits. Wouldn't want anything else.


----------



## LovelySweetDream (Jan 9, 2014)

Cherries i absolutely love them especially the way the delicious cherries look.I hate pears i got them more than any other fruit every time i started a town, it was very annoying to say the least...Funny thing is my town fruit is Cherries and Cherry the dog moved into my town at random, which i found very ironic. lol


----------



## JamesBond007 (Jan 10, 2014)

Apple


----------



## berricyava (Jan 10, 2014)

Peaches are my preferred fruit for my town.


----------



## Skyfall (Jan 10, 2014)

I love the look of perfect apples so apples.


----------



## Souji (Jan 12, 2014)

I also like how perfect apples look, they just have a magical feeling to them!


----------



## stitchmaker (Jan 13, 2014)

Favorite are Apples.  Pretty in the evening.
Also like the look of Peaches and oranges.
Cherries are not very nice.  I erased my harvest town and got peaches.
Pears are ugly.


----------



## juneau (Jan 17, 2014)

I always get peaches as my native fruit, had that in both WW and NL. 

I think I'd like cherries though.


----------



## Firekai (Jan 17, 2014)

Perfect peaches. They're golden butts.


----------



## Kayleigh (Jan 17, 2014)

Aesthetically I guess I like pears best, but I don't really have a huge preference... Though based on which fruits I like in real life, it was slightly disappointing to get cherries as my native fruit because I don't like them IRL!


----------



## Seravee (Jan 17, 2014)

Got oranges in my first town, didn't mind them but made sure to get peaches in my current town.  Perfect apples are pretty too.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 19, 2014)

I got pears in my new leaf game, I'd rather have gotten apples cause I like the way the perfect apples look


----------



## Syd (Jan 20, 2014)

oranges i love oranges irl


----------



## lordbimble (Jan 20, 2014)

Peaches but I like them all. Although the perfect oranges are a little weird since they look like pears.


----------



## himegimi (Jan 20, 2014)

Although peaches are my favorite fruit irl, I went for apples. Partly because of how nice perfect apples look, but most because my four other friends have the other native fruits and we wanted to have all five among us ;;;;

All dat resetting tho


----------



## krielle (Jan 20, 2014)

i wanted apples
but i settled with peaches

perf apples > perf peaches
they look like candy apples while perfect peaches is just boring golden


----------



## EmilyAnn13 (Jan 20, 2014)

Cherries were my first native, back in WW. I'd have to say I'm partial to them, but I also enjoy apples as they are my native now. ^^


----------



## Crazy (Jan 26, 2014)

i have pears in my town but I want cherries ;; I have some cherries but still, woulda been better if they were my fruit. ;o i'm not too fussy though, i like all the fruits tbh


----------



## kasane (Jan 27, 2014)

Cherries! Had them in CF, but Oranges in NL


----------



## harime (Jan 27, 2014)

Peaches although I get them waaaay too much.
Glad I got Pears for once since I wanted them xD


----------



## Ru. (Jan 27, 2014)

I really kind of like cherries there my fav. food in RL. So I'm super excited ot have some in my town.


----------



## Aromatisse (Jan 27, 2014)

Peaches and apples!


----------



## Mariah (Jan 28, 2014)

The perfect apples look delicious but I found an awesome map with native peaches so I settled for that.


----------



## salarian (Jan 29, 2014)

Apples! I wanted them in my town, but Fauna was in my town so I settled for cherries. I don't mind, though c:


----------



## bofoz (Jan 31, 2014)

Cherries!


----------



## Farobi (Feb 1, 2014)

Butts! AKA Peaches.


----------



## Lithia (Feb 1, 2014)

Le cherries c:


----------



## Oujisama (Feb 2, 2014)

I like peaches (and perfect peaches), I think they look so soft and juicy and I love the colour! I was pleased when I got them as my local fruit ^^


----------



## Manazran (Feb 2, 2014)

Apples for life!They are also my favorite fruit IRL as well .Settling with peaches though in my town.


----------



## mayorseraphina (Feb 2, 2014)

I have cherries, want peaches, but apples look the nicest 'perfect fruit' trees wise. So I think I'll go with apples in my next town and just have orchards of peaches.


----------



## abibae (Feb 4, 2014)

I like peaches because they look very cute in the game. Also, I like cherries. Right now I have cherries but in my previous town I had peaches. c:


----------



## Cou (Feb 5, 2014)

Apples, I hate all the other fruits.


----------



## PockiPops (Feb 5, 2014)

Peaches, although Crumble just got stuck with pears.
I hate pears. x_x


----------



## Libra (Feb 5, 2014)

I prefer apples.


----------



## subzero000 (Feb 5, 2014)

banana


----------



## sn0wxyuki (Feb 7, 2014)

At first I thought getting peaches is nice since this is one cute fruit~ But after I joined TBT, I then knew actually Peaches are very common lol~


----------



## Xana (Feb 7, 2014)

I prefer cherries, are the most beautiful in my opinion. However, the initial fruit of my village are oranges.


----------



## R3i (Feb 11, 2014)

apples! i spent like an hour trying to get both apples and the town layout i wanted but settled for peaches so i could get a house by the water


----------



## Piroshi (Feb 11, 2014)

When I first started playing the GC version I think my first fruit was peaches, which is also my favorite. That was also my first fruit in New Leaf but my current town has oranges, which are my least favorite.


----------



## saymyname (Feb 11, 2014)

I have oranges atm. But I would've loved to have apples.

Perfect oranges are so ugly lol


----------



## GrayScreen (Feb 11, 2014)

I like peaches the most, because they look so cute! I think they're the most common fruit, but I love them anyways. I usually get cherries, which are my least favorite out of all the fruit, but I have peaches in NL!


----------



## RoosterInURbutt (Feb 11, 2014)

now that I think about it, when I start a town, I just want what ever I didn't get. no matter what it was.
its like I cant be happy with what I was given because I could of had something different, but I wouldn't of been happy with that either.


----------



## akirb (Mar 9, 2014)

I love the look of perfect apples and cherries <3


----------



## Onigiriis (Mar 9, 2014)

RoosterInURbutt said:


> now that I think about it, when I start a town, I just want what ever I didn't get. no matter what it was.
> its like I cant be happy with what I was given because I could of had something different, but I wouldn't of been happy with that either.



That's true, we all get that. For example, I used to have peaches in my past town in CF, and I was always quite unhappy with them... so I would do anything to get more fruits. But now, in NL, i got Apples as my main fruit.. and for me they are just... plain.

I just can't wait to plant lemons, or cherries, or other fruits around, really...


----------



## Pipsqueak (Mar 10, 2014)

At first I just wanted apples. Then I had peaches and only wanted peaches.. Then I had cherries and liked them a bit more than the other two. Now I have apples, and I wouldn't want any others >_> /serial resetter


----------



## milkysugar (Mar 10, 2014)

I think peaches and cherries are the cutest, but I wouldn't mind having oranges either.
Doesn't matter so much anyway since I always get all the fruits from my friend's town and/or the island and end up having around an equal amount of each (except for the durians ahah, reeeeally don't care for those things).


----------



## LilyL (Mar 13, 2014)

I got peaches, my favorite fruit on my first try. But if I restarted I'd probably shoot for pears or apples.


----------



## MrPicklez (Mar 13, 2014)

The butt trees, AKA the peach trees.


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 14, 2014)

I like the cherry and Orange trees the best. More so in new leaf because they have the nicest looking perfect fruits.

Oranges and pears look nice next to each other. Not hugely fussed about the rest.


----------



## Javocado (Mar 14, 2014)

I love me some apples. The perfect apples look awesome too like they're straight out of a fairy tale.


----------



## aimeekitty (Mar 14, 2014)

I didn't even know what fruit there were, My first town I got oranges, but I made a few big mistakes right off so I reset and on the first try got peaches, which is my favorite! I think they are so cute and pink and a pretty shape! So I'm really happy with having peaches.


----------



## Ryan2000 (Mar 15, 2014)

I have pears but when I get a second town I'm trying for peaches or cherries.


----------

